# Lepa Exllusionn 240 "hardtuben"



## cr4nkz (11. August 2017)

Hallo alle miteinander, gerne würde ich oben genannte AIO mit Hardtubes versehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Schlauchgröße ich dafür brauche? Im internationalen Netz habe ich leider nicht viel zur Größe gefunden, deswegen frage ich die WaKü-Experten hier mal.


----------



## Venom89 (12. August 2017)

Du benötigst auch neue fitinge. Passend dazu dann die Tubes.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2017)

Du brauchst vier Fittinge und dazu passende Tubes. Fittinge kosten um die 5€ / Stück, die Tubes auch 4-5€ / Meter. Dazu kommen kleinigkeiten wie Silikonschlauch zum Biegen, Kühlflüssigkeit.
Gegenfall Werkzeug wie Entgrater, Fön/Heißluft, Biegetools (nicht zwingend Notwendig).

Ob es das Wert ist eine günstige AiO damit auszurüsten musst du wissen.


----------

